# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  хочу субтитры..

## paramita

Здравствуйте!
Я хочу достать субтитры к фильму "пушкин,последняя дуэль".(конечно на русском языке)
Скажите,где скачать их можно,пожалуйста.
Большое спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> Здравствуйте!
> Я хочу достать субтитры к фильму "Пушкин. _ Последняя дуэль" (конечно, на русском языке).
> Скажите, _ где их можно скачать, _ пожалуйста.
> Большое спасибо!

 У тебя этот фильм в формате avi? Ты ищешь к нему файл *.srt?

----------

